# Five brother pay????



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Has any one gotting there check yet?? This is the 1st time there late.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yup. Always on time here.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Maybe Monday. Lol


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Checks in the mail............:sleep1:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

They had to pay their holiday bonuses... jeez


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

This sucks lol. At lest I have a contract with any other company. But I am a sub of a sub lol. But he pay me every day after I send him the photos. Pay is **** but it keeps me going until the five bro check comes. Few more days til cable start..counting down the days!!!!!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

When you say "cable" what are you talking about? Installation, dish ??


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Time Warner in middle town ny. MDU running cable in building and connecting cable boxes. I did for 5 years before I stated my pp company. I thought life would be easyer. So wrong lol.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> Time Warner in middle town ny. MDU running cable in building and connecting cable boxes. I did for 5 years before I stated my pp company. I thought life would be easyer. So wrong lol.


Ah.. here its all company employees and not I.C. guys. We are pretty rural. A few years ago there was a company that "maintained" the office switching equipment and you could start your own cable company. Half of the small towns did their own cable company. Fast Forward 10 yrs... Large Cable Company bought everyone out and made them rich.


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

talked to them today and was told there was a mix up and checks didn`t go out until the 3rd.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

They told me the same thing.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> talked to them today and was told there was a mix up and checks didn`t go out until the 3rd.


I am sorry there was a mix up and the service wasn't completed until the 4th.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Let's see if today the check comes lol


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Not here again Big surprise.


----------



## westcoast Man (Jan 6, 2014)

ALS9386 said:


> Has any one gotting there check yet?? This is the 1st time there late.


When we completed their work they were always late, They always paid just was never on time. They didn't have much work in Idaho so didn't work for them long.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have only been with them for 3 months. This is how it starts lol


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

got check today


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Not me


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Contact 5 bros directly then.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> Contact 5 bros directly then.



What? You mean we can't get the correct answer from people who know nothing about the particulars of a situation???


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Still no check. This unacceptable i am so mad!!!!! Then they call me asking about the work. Yea getting right on that.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Five Brothers needs a reserve on your account that enables them to "back-charge" you at a later date. In the 30 years they['ve gotten this thing down to a science.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

Did you check to see if you are indeed getting a check from them? When we worked for them I would check just before the 1st and 14th of every month to see what they were paying and pull the work orders to make sure it was for the correct amount. 

Good luck.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Finally got my check lol.


----------

